
ICE Wants to Be an Intelligence Agency Under Trump - tonyztan
https://amp.thedailybeast.com/ice-wants-to-be-an-intelligence-agency-under-trump
======
mc32
>“ICE has for the past decade been keenly interested in joining the
Intelligence Community,” Peter Vincent, general counsel for ICE under the
Obama administration, told The Daily Beast..."

So basically they've been pushing for this since Obama, rather than the
implied "since Trump".

